# Tess's new fashion statement! :D



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Bump? Does no one think Tess is a sexy beast in her new rug lol?


----------



## Scoope (Oct 19, 2010)

tess you smexy girl, she is looking hawt !


----------



## Scoope (Oct 19, 2010)

although she isn't wearing an exactly 'come hither' expression?? she does look very smart all the same


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Hahah yeah she doesn't look very happy with it lolz! I bet she would much rather her old ripped Saxon rug the silly girl! I bet you right now she is down laying in her "Nest" In her smart new rug getting it all dirty and dusty and muddy........

ARGH!!!! nooooooo!


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

Awww she looks so snug and it matches her halter  What a lucky girly!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Hahha I could have bought the matching halter, lead, hay bag, float boots and saddle cloth set but I didn't buy the rug  Pop did lol, thats why we ALWAYS take pop shopping! He bought me top boots as well lol  Me and Tess Are BOTH spoilt!


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

send him my way i need to buy a rug for whiskey


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Im sure he would if you were with us today lol


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

awww he sounds great


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Smexy, smexy, smexy!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Haha oh dear, can't half tell there's a HL sale on can you  I've had more than 5 friends buy those rugs in the last couple of weeks!!


----------



## Haylee (Feb 2, 2011)

lol, she looks thrilled! lol! Cute blankie!


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

what a smexy girl lol
I love the new range they have out, thing is I only oufitted Buzz last year lol and have been buying second as much as I can


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Awwww!!! She looks so good in it!!!


----------



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

Aww, she looks so cute! I love that pattern. Her expression makes me giggle.



Kayty said:


> Haha oh dear, can't half tell there's a HL sale on can you  I've had more than 5 friends buy those rugs in the last couple of weeks!!


!! I love sales! I gotta look into this!


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh she is gorg. I love her. Cutey pie. She is going to rock the pasture  LOL.....


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I love it  But I am so upset, it was rainign all night and you see Tess like to roll when it rains......

Just think, how warm and snug she is. Not how dirty and muddy the rug is....


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

That's one hawt rug. She Looks great in it -)


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

She looks adorable... but also slightly peeved lol. "Just wait till you ride me again... I'll show you, hehehe." Lol


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Hahah I know, she looks soo cranky!


----------



## JMessier (Feb 7, 2011)

love, love, love that blanket.. and that right there is why i need a mare to go along with my 2 geldings.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Yep, you need a mare to jazz up and make her look girly. A gelding just can't pull it off!! lol


----------



## GarlicBread (Oct 7, 2010)

She looks so adorable!  I love the color!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Hahah thanks


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

mmmmmm nice rug!!!!!!! 
how much was it? i bet the float boots were coool
lol her nest is her fav spot. ohhhhh have you found anything like halters of flyveils in their laterly!! keep lookin good tessy


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks Maddie  IT was $180. Nope, nothing in her nest lately. Only water


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Awwh my little Tessmeister!!! She is looking dashing!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks VB


----------

